# Canon officially announces the EOS RP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2019)

> Press Release:
> New Super-Compact and Ultra-Lightweight EOS RP is Ideal for Users Looking to Graduate to Full-Frame Mirrorless Camera at an Affordable Price
> *MELVILLE, N.Y., February 13, 2019 –* Responding to the demand from amateur and advanced amateur photographers for an entry-level, full-frame mirrorless camera, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the second camera in the EOS R lineup, the EOS RP. The EOS RP is designed for photographers looking to step up from Canon’s APS-C cameras: the EOS Rebel, EOS M and the EOS 80D, into the world of full-frame mirrorless photography. Weighing in at just 17.29 ounces, the EOS RP camera is lighter than a 500ml bottle of water and smaller than Canon’s popular APS-C DSLR camera, the Canon EOS Rebel T7i, coming in at approximately 5.0in (w) x 3.77in (h) x 2.36in (d). With optics at its core, the EOS RP takes full advantage of the complete line up of RF lenses and is compatible with the existing...



Continue reading...


----------



## Famateur (Feb 14, 2019)

I was all excited to hear from Rudy Winston. John did well, though. 

Now for the hands-on reviews!


----------



## timmy_650 (Feb 14, 2019)

Did anyone count how many times he said Full Frame, I lost count after 23.


----------



## Tom W (Feb 14, 2019)

23 is a prime number! 

Pre-ordered. I can back out of it, but I have a spot in the queue.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 14, 2019)

timmy_650 said:


> Did anyone count how many times he said Full Frame, I lost count after 23.



I didn't count, but the video definitely illustrates that this is a concerted move by Canon to persuade amateurs and enthusiasts shooting APS-C to make the move to full-frame. At this price point, I anticipate the effort will be wildly successful.


----------



## Nelu (Feb 14, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Not that I care about video but the 4K doesn't have DPAF, only contrast AF.
Gordon Laing review on YouTube.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 14, 2019)

Nelu said:


> Not that I care about video but the 4K doesn't have DPAF, only contrast AF.
> Gordon Laing review on YouTube.


Also, didnt notice this from the full specs originally, but the Gizmodo review pointed it out.


> _The EOS RP also has an oddity when it comes to video resolutions because while it can shoot 4K video at 24 fps, when set to 1080p, you only get the choice of 30 or 60 fps. Weird_.


What a weird set of choices from Canon. 4k/24 with no DPAF, and then either 1080/60 or 1080/30 w/ DPAF, though at fairly low bit rates. You'd think this camera would be a big hook for vloggers, and yet they've removed some of the key features they'd need...


----------



## Famateur (Feb 14, 2019)

In the Adorama video, it looked like the sensor was exposed when the lens was changed. Does it not have the closed shutter feature of the EOS R to protect the sensor? Kind of a bummer if it doesn't...


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 14, 2019)

Famateur said:


> In the Adorama video, it looked like the sensor was exposed when the lens was changed. Does it not have the closed shutter feature of the EOS R to protect the sensor? Kind of a bummer if it doesn't...



Yes, it seems to miss on that feature too. I thought it is one of those distinctive features, which will differentiate Canon from the others, being available on all FF MILC bodies. The same as we have DPAF on all sensors and hopefully tilty-flippy on all future bodies.


----------



## proutprout (Feb 14, 2019)

This looks like an amazing camera for enthusiasts ! It’s designed to push newcommer to get into the full frame world and skip the m50, price point is amazing, i wish i didnt own an m50 now . Will wait for the pro body !


----------



## SereneSpeed (Feb 14, 2019)

SERVO EYE AF!


----------



## Pape (Feb 14, 2019)

100 pic buffer ,woah stack photo and panorama beast 
you can took 200 focus stack pic on 100second and change batter and card for next picture 
ohh other review sayed 50 pic buffer ,but still good


----------



## padam (Feb 14, 2019)

SereneSpeed said:


> SERVO EYE AF!


it's unusable at this point, maybe firmware will improve it.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 14, 2019)

padam said:


> it's unusable at this point, maybe firmware will improve it.



Why?


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 14, 2019)

Famateur said:


> I was all excited to hear from Rudy Winston. John did well, though.
> 
> Now for the hands-on reviews!



... like 




While I am intrigued by the concept of that camera the missing of DPAF in 4k and FHD with EF-S lenses is a big compromise because I wanted to use this camera for some video. No 120 fps mode is another caveat because I need it for some situations - so I will stay with M50 for the moment.

Maybe at 1150 EUR without grip and EF adapter - I am not interested in the standard EF adapter but the control ring adapter.


----------



## padam (Feb 14, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> Why?


Check out Jared Polin review, it is the best out there from the ones that came out with the launch of the cameras.


----------



## bbb34 (Feb 14, 2019)

I cannot stand his voice longer than 15 seconds.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 14, 2019)

padam said:


> Check out Jared Polin review, it is the best out there from the ones that came out with the launch of the cameras.


Thanks for the link: a well made review from Jared (as always) - with eye AF: I would have liked to see a direct comparison between EOS RP and a SONY (same lighting , same model, same FL etc.). IMO the movements of the model were very erratic and had wide amplitude.


----------



## padam (Feb 14, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> Thanks for the link: a well made review from Jared (as always) - with eye AF: I would have liked to see a direct comparison between EOS RP and a SONY (same lighting , same model, same FL etc.). IMO the movements of the model were very erratic and had wide amplitude.


Yes, seeing other videos it seems that my initial assessment was rushed, it is safe to say that it works ok, but not nearly as well as Sony's current models.

I wonder if DPreview will come out with a video soon or they got left out, because of their fairly negative take on the EOS R.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 14, 2019)

padam said:


> I wonder if DPreview will come out with a video soon or they got left out, because of their fairly negative take on the EOS R.



seems that they went to the fuji event instead (dpreview, kai, tcstv)


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 14, 2019)

I am amused that DPR tried their best to downplay the EOS RP while emphasizing the release of the Fuji cropper . Even their hands-on article was full of veiled insults (nitpicking on the negatives), as if it was a crime to offer the lowest-priced FF camera on the market. And they have the most dedicated Sony trolls there (usernames: Ronin67 & DPReview007, prolly the same person), responding to literally every comment about the RP, as if they're getting paid every time they do that.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 14, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> seems that they went to the fuji event instead (dpreview, kai, tcstv)



They have sample gallery already online, icluding RAWs. Now we need the Photonstophoto guy to investigate the RP sensor


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 14, 2019)

bbb34 said:


> I cannot stand his voice longer than 15 seconds.


Do you mean Jared Polin? If yes, I join your club , I need a tranquilizer only to survive the first seconds of his loud big ego intro (and I love very loud music btw). But I am not an American guy, so it is a question of culture. 

For those still liking to read longer texts: Bryan Carnathan has his review out, like always it is very detailed and worth reading

https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-RP.aspx

Looks like the RP is a mixed bag, but nicely small and at least a capable stills camera for non-action shooting, e.g. street. I don't mind perfect eye AF, I still can focus manually on an eye if I want (btw sharpness - at least sometimes - is a bourgeois concept anyway, according to Henry Cartier-Bresson ). The video is Canon alike, again, a really mixed bag, I understand why video guys are more attracted by Sony. But gonna take a closer look, the RP could make a nice addition to my gear. The R is still a bit too expensive for what it delivers IMO.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 14, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> [...]
> Maybe at 1150 EUR without grip and EF adapter - I am not interested in the standard EF adapter but the control ring adapter.



Shurely NOT at the german prices of 1500 EUR with adapter only! This is sadly too much for me because I had to spend extra 200 EUR for the adapter I want which results in 1700 EUR total payment.
Why? I do not need FF at the moment for stills and the video features aren't essentially better compared to M50 for my use cases. And 1700 EUR ist too much money for just having fun with a new camera.

I would pay easily 3000 EUR for a FF model with FF 4k and the full plethora of standard video modes like 24p in all resolutions. 24 MPix and 5 fps with servo etc. were absolutely sufficient. IQ and movie quality count for me including operability. Why I would pay 3000 EUR for such a camera? - Future proofness .


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 14, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> I am amused that DPR tried their best to downplay the EOS RP while emphasizing the release of the Fuji cropper . Even their hands-on article was full of veiled insults, as if it was a crime to offer the lowest-priced FF camera on the market. And they have the most dedicated Sony trolls there (usernames: Ronin67 & DPReview007, prolly the same person), responding to literally every comment about the RP, as if they're getting paid every time they do that.



DPR is a really toxic place, in particular for Canon users since some years. I only go there when I want to take a little pick on Sony trolls (it is so easy...). I also think that the lab based concept of such photosites is coming to an end, because now all digital cameras are impressively capable, including those in better smartphones. Today, the biggest barrier on the way to make good images mostly is the human brain behind the camera. Therefore I think one can learn much more from visiting sites dedicated to real life photography or reading really good printed photozines and books.


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 14, 2019)

Nelu said:


> Not that I care about video but the 4K doesn't have DPAF, only contrast AF.
> Gordon Laing review on YouTube.



AHHHHH...WHY???

So close...but this is not my next camera body if there's no DPAF in 4k.


----------



## tomscott (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks a great camera for the enthusiast...

But where is the 5D replacement? In August it will be 3 years since it was released with no real rumors of a replacement this year? 

The R cameras are intriguing but with AF that isn't stellar especially eye AF and single card slots its a non starter for anyone but enthusiasts and of course the Pros are left in the dust as usual.


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 14, 2019)

justaCanonuser said:


> DPR is a really toxic place, in particular for Canon users since some years. I only go there when I want to take a little pick on Sony trolls (it is so easy...).



DPR has ruined their objectivity by pushing Sony, Sony, Sony...dynamic range, dynamic range, dynamic range...and the worst: ISO invariance, ISO invariance, ISO invariance. (No one, any where, ever has stuck their camera on one ISO and either relied on an EC dial or mentally adjusted their meter readings in full manual for each exposure. It would be a stupid way to work which would also cost you the biggest advantage of an EVF if using a mirrorless: exposure preview.)

They've also been caught twice using subpar RAW conversion settings on Canon files to make the practical impact of DR differences seem larger than they really were.



> I also think that the lab based concept of such photosites is coming to an end, because now all digital cameras are impressively capable, including those in better smartphones. Today, the biggest barrier on the way to make good images mostly is the human brain behind the camera. Therefore I think one can learn much more from visiting sites dedicated to real life photography or reading really good printed photozines and books.



Amen. I wonder if they latched onto DR as a differentiator when it became apparent that even entry level APS-C DSLRs had the resolution and low light performance necessary to cover most photographers most of the time.

That or Sony paid them under the table.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 14, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> Amen. I wonder if they latched onto DR as a differentiator when it became apparent that even entry level APS-C DSLRs had the resolution and low light performance necessary to cover most photographers most of the time.
> 
> That or Sony paid them under the table.



I wouldn't expect them to accept bribe from a camera maker, including Sony. I think most of their staff simply is this sort of hipster loving Sony (and their image galleries often are ... erm ... I would call it always photography, to be frank). What I really wonder about is that Amazon, their owner, lets them put down Canon products so much, since those products still make a substantial part of Amazon camera sales. Maybe Sony offers Amazon special discounts, and Canon does not, maybe Amazon just doesn't care. We simply don't know.

More than ten years ago DPR was really a good place to go, in the time of Phil and Joanna Askey. Lab tests then still were important for us users since digital imaging technology was far from being mature, and in DPR threads you could get useful tips from other users. But that's over, in particular for Canon users, because all threads even only mentioning "Canon" briefly are flooded with troll comments. It is a toxic place for Canon users, definitely, even for non-fanboy users like me. I do not identify myself with a brand, so I don't care much about hate, but reading ten minutes of comments in those threads simply isn't good for anyone's mood. 

I use different brands, but what I still like about Canon is that their gear is rugged and reliable enough to survive even hardcore wildlife photography (much more than the Nikon gear we have), most lenses are well made, and their camera interfaces work ergonomically well for me (besides a few tweaks). Plus, I always liked Canon colors before everybody started to talk about "Canon color science", which I am sure goes back to Ming Thein's 5DSR review in 2015 https://blog.mingthein.com/2015/08/19/long-term-canon-5dsr/. I simply love it when I can use out-of-camera images without losing lifetime for heavy post-processing, which in contrast the output our Nikon DLSRs often requires (it's getting better with newer models).


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 14, 2019)

justaCanonuser said:


> I wouldn't expect them to accept bribe from a camera maker, including Sony. I think most of their staff simply is this sort of hipster loving Sony (and their image galleries often are ... erm ... I would call it always photography, to be frank).



Agreed. That part of my statement was sarcasm.

Your post was spot on.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 14, 2019)

justaCanonuser said:


> [..] Maybe Sony offers Amazon special discounts, and Canon does not, maybe Amazon just doesn't care. We simply don't know.[..]



Instead of special discounts, the margin for the retailer is probably different for Canon/Sony/Nikon. Low margin, make it up in volume versus high margin, low volume.
If that's the case, only amazon knows if it's worth pushing one over the other.


----------



## Marximusprime (Feb 14, 2019)

tomscott said:


> Looks a great camera for the enthusiast...
> 
> But where is the 5D replacement? In August it will be 3 years since it was released with no real rumors of a replacement this year?
> 
> The R cameras are intriguing but with AF that isn't stellar especially eye AF and single card slots its a non starter for anyone but enthusiasts and of course the Pros are left in the dust as usual.



That's not a terrible cycle. It was 4ish years between the 7D and 7D II, and 6D and 6D II. The rumors tell of a more pro-oriented body this year.


----------



## milliggg (Feb 14, 2019)

Why make these mirrorless cameras smaller? Why can't they stay the same size as the DSLR? That would leave room for another card slot!!! I'm far from sold on these cameras!!!!


----------



## Pape (Feb 14, 2019)

it looks like canon thinks they not belong consumer or middle class cameras like rp and R
manual Silent shooting seems to be like mirror lift button on old times,i never got camera with that. only for pro models


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 14, 2019)

No 1080p 23.976 fps!?!?!?! For those who don't do video this is the equivalent of not having raw in a stills camera. The whole DSLR video revolution started when Canon put in 23.976 to the 5D Mark II as a firmware update in 2008. 24fps is THE cinematic framerate.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 14, 2019)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> No 1080p 23.976 fps!?!?!?! For those who don't do video this is the equivalent of not having raw in a stills camera. The whole DSLR video revolution started when Canon put in 23.976 to the 5D Mark II as a firmware update in 2008. 24fps is THE cinematic framerate.



While it's certainly disappointing to content creators and enthusiast videographers, let's keep perspective that this is an entry-level camera aimed squarely at amateur photographers that might otherwise be looking at a Rebel or other crop-sensor camera. For the market this body is aimed at, the vast majority are likely using video mode to shoot their child's birthday party, piano recital or soccer game. I doubt the phrase "cinematic frame rate" has ever crossed their minds...


----------



## Pape (Feb 14, 2019)

they worked hard to make good cinema cameras ,cant allow peoples buy cheap all round cameras instead


----------



## degos (Feb 14, 2019)

Famateur said:


> This is an entry-level camera aimed squarely at amateur photographers that might otherwise be looking at a Rebel or other crop-sensor camera.



*sigh*

Come on, apply some common sense. Typical picks for the amateur photographer:

80D list price $1199 rebated to $999
77D list price $899 rebated to $699
200D list price $549 rebated to $499

The RP is nearly twice the price of the 77D. Someone looking at a crop camera is unlikely to decide to double their body budget just for FF. I don't know who it's aimed at but it's not amateurs on a limited budget. Probably the rich 1%ers on this site looking to expand their travel kit... which alone is more extensive than most amateur's fits-one-bag-kit.

And let's say they've come into some money, perhaps an inheritance:

Canon 6D list price $1699 rebated to $999
Canon 6D Mark II list price $1799 rebated to $1499

The RP still doesn't look like a bargain. I laughed at Bryan Carnathan calling it 'ultra-low priced'. Presumably to him a 200D is basically free and disposable.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 14, 2019)

hmm DPR seemed to be ok with this camera... 

"I got a chance to shoot with the EOS RP just before its launch and my impression is that it's a much better, and potentially more _significant_, camera than its specifications reveal. "

https://www.dpreview.com/articles/2...tm_medium=marquee&utm_campaign=traffic_source


----------



## Famateur (Feb 14, 2019)

degos said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Come on, apply some common sense.



No need to be snitty, rude or condescend. With a degree in finance and a sound understanding of business and market segmentation, I'm not exactly ill-equipped to consider Canon's strategy.



degos said:


> 80D list price $1199 rebated to $999
> 77D list price $899 rebated to $699
> 200D list price $549 rebated to $499



How many of the above were rebated at launch? Do you know what the street price of the EOS RP will be in a few months' time? Or what rebates and/or bundles will be available? Let's be sure to compare apples to apples, as it were.

I get it. Shoppers have those options available, and some will choose crop-sensor bodies with rebates. But who offers the rebates? Canon. If Canon felt the rebated Rebel sales were cannibalizing EOS RP sales, how long do you think it would take them to end the rebates? I'll let Canon make that decision. 



degos said:


> I don't know who it's aimed at but it's not amateurs on a limited budget. Probably the rich 1%ers on this site looking to expand their travel kit...



You might answer your question by reading the opening line of the EOS RP product announcement from Canon:

_"Responding to the demand from amateur and advanced amateur photographers for an entry-level, full-frame mirrorless camera..."_

You can argue whether or not Canon knows its market and positioned this camera appropriately all you want, but there's no question who the EOS RP is aimed at. I'm confident Canon has a bit more market research at its disposal than you or me.

When Canon launched the original 6D (and Nikon the D600) back in 2012, there were plenty of naysayers on the internet insisting there's no market for it. Amateurs don't have $2,099, and pros wouldn't touch a watered down, entry-level body. And yet, that camera succeeded -- well enough to merit a Mark II, which launched less than two years ago for $1,999.

After seven years of experience in the entry-level full frame market, Canon now launches a mirrorless full frame body at _*$1,299*_, _including _adapter and grip extension (~$170 value), and you don't see it as an aggressively priced body?

Suit yourself...


----------



## Famateur (Feb 14, 2019)

One other thought: Canon created the EOS RP to meet a particular market demand for product and feature set. They did so knowing what the long-term revenue per unit needs to be. An initial launch price has been set -- and an aggressively low one, at that. Subsequent price adjustments, relative to internal and external competition, and commensurate with product life cycle will be managed as Canon sees fit to ultimately produce a profit for the company. Canon has proven pretty savvy at that.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 14, 2019)

Famateur said:


> While it's certainly disappointing to content creators and enthusiast videographers, let's keep perspective that this is an entry-level camera aimed squarely at amateur photographers that might otherwise be looking at a Rebel or other crop-sensor camera. For the market this body is aimed at, the vast majority are likely using video mode to shoot their child's birthday party, piano recital or soccer game. I doubt the phrase "cinematic frame rate" has ever crossed their minds...



Then why does it shoot raw stills? Does "shadow recovery" cross the mind of amateurs? I'm sure you'd be up in arms if the RP lacked raw stills, so please apply your logic consistently. Not having 24fps really shuts the door to exploring the realm of video appropriately, just as not having raw would, regardless of skill level.


----------



## jjesp (Feb 14, 2019)

timmy_650 said:


> Did anyone count how many times he said Full Frame, I lost count after 23.


They are just teasing Fuji


----------



## Famateur (Feb 14, 2019)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Then why does it shoot raw stills? Does "shadow recovery" cross the mind of amateurs? I'm sure you'd be up in arms if the RP lacked raw stills, so please apply your logic consistently. Not having 24fps really shuts the door to exploring the realm of video appropriately, just as not having raw would, regardless of skill level.



I think I understand what you're saying -- RAW is more "pro" or "enthusiast" for stills than JPEG, and it's present as a feature (even though many/most of the EOS RP users will always use JPEG). So whey not include 24FPS video as a "pro" or "enthusiast" feature for someone to explore? That makes logical sense, indeed. It just misses one important piece of the perspective:

Agree or not, Canon sees this as primarily a stills camera. Video is just an afterthought -- not a core feature. The philosophy is to provide exceptional value for stills and just enough video to say that it can shoot video, along with the top line buzzwords that look good on the box to the average amateur.

I doubt amateurs who buy this camera will think about shadow recovery or squeezing everything they can out of a RAW file, but as a stills-oriented camera, it makes sense for Canon to offer a feature to make the most of stills capture (even my old G12 captures RAW format). Canon isn't worried about people who decline to purchase the EOS RP because it lacks in video features. The intent, I believe, is to have a different product to meet that market and its needs.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Famateur said:


> I doubt amateurs who buy this camera will think about shadow recovery or squeezing everything they can out of a RAW file, but as a stills-oriented camera, it makes sense for Canon to offer a feature to make the most of stills capture (even my old G12 captures RAW format). Canon isn't worried about people who decline to purchase the EOS RP because it lacks in video features. The intent, I believe, is to have a different product to meet that market and its needs.



This is off the topic you are discussing, but am I seriously a minority market segment for the RP in that this is exactly what I plan on doing (squeezing the most out of RAW files when needed, going through full workflows in Lightroom/Photoshop etc)? I’m not a pro, but I’ve shooting on DSLRs for nearly 15 years, and I don’t see anything in the RP, as a stills camera, that makes me think it’s somehow going to limit my photography. Maybe I’m way off base I need to be looking at the R, the price jump just seems far too significant.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 15, 2019)

1Zach1 said:


> This is off the topic you are discussing, but am I seriously a minority market segment for the RP in that this is exactly what I plan on doing (squeezing the most out of RAW files when needed, going through full workflows in Lightroom/Photoshop etc)? I’m not a pro, but I’ve shooting on DSLRs for nearly 15 years, and I don’t see anything in the RP, as a stills camera, that makes me think it’s somehow going to limit my photography. Maybe I’m way off base I need to be looking at the R, the price jump just seems far too significant.



Noted! And a valid comment, to be sure.

I think it's totally cool that you're not a pro but still want to squeeze everything you can from a RAW file. I'm in that same camp, actually. The fact that you recognize that we're in the minority (meaning not perfectly fitting the profile of the target market) makes a difference in the conversation.

By the way, I didn't mean to paint with too broad of a brush about amateurs. Should have said "most/many amateurs" when talking about not caring about multi-stop shadow recovery and pushing a sensor to its limits...


----------



## BurningPlatform (Feb 17, 2019)

Personally I do not really understand the fuss about 24p. I have always regarded the slow fps of movies as a limitation, not a cool feature to have. For modern high resolution large displays 24p is far too little. For panning you either get very slow pans, horribly unsharp image or horrible stuttering, or a bit of all of them; for action sports you get fuzzy pictures or jerky motion. (It may be suitable for some form of art movies, though, where there is not so much action.) 

If I was to decide, HFR movies would be the near future and 96fps the way forward. But living in a PAL country, 50p would be a good start. As a cheap and cheerful compromise for the time being, I might think of buying one of these RPs, though- At least there is a clean HDMI out.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 19, 2019)

milliggg said:


> Why make these mirrorless cameras smaller? Why can't they stay the same size as the DSLR? That would leave room for another card slot!!! I'm far from sold on these cameras!!!!


In fact, Sony seems to be on the path to make ML cameras in the future even fatter than DSLRs  And Leica's SL isn't small. I think Canon is quite wise to offer both a bigger form factor with the "R" and a smaller one with the "RP".

Once, tiny cameras were really sexy , and all of them could only load one film cartridge :


----------

